# Land plants vs aquatic plants



## NavemadaMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay this may seem like a stupid subject to some but I'm a bit curious... I hear sometimes of people taking plants that are normally on land and having success in an aquarium while they are completely submerged. And many times, the "aquatic" plants can be grown outdoors with great success too. So I'm just a bit confused, can I just throw in some cool looking plants I see outside?? Does anyone have land plants in their tank that are thriving or anything of the sort?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It's not a stupid subject at all! Many of the plants we use in planted aquaria are truly "aquatic", meaning the y spend most/all their lives in water, either floating or completely submerged, or wiht just a portion emerging from the water. However, we also cna use many semi-aquatic/terrestrial species that are able to live in hydric conditions. (The type of plants that can be found in and around wetlands.)

Look at the PlantFinder (gold menubar at the top of theh page) and search for plants that can be grown emersed. These are your terrestrial plants that can be also grown submersed in an aquarium.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Plants that are subject to flooding at certain times of the year, but which also have to live emersed at other times, can function under both conditions. Ludwigia and Hygrophila species are good examples. Sometimes the land form and water form of the same plant are strikingly different.

Ludwigia cuba transitioning from emersed to submersed


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Confusion over this subject has lead some unscrupulous retailers to sell strictly terrestrial plants as "aquarium" plants. Some of these will last for a few months under water, but all eventually rot.

This makes the planted aquarium hobby very frustrating for beginners, as they buy plants which never grow and slowly die. How do you tell? First, do your homework. Second, be suspicious of any "aquarium" plant sold in a big box store with "Pet" as the first part of its name!


----------



## NavemadaMan (Apr 28, 2011)

So I was too intrigued to not try taking plants from the land and putting it in my tank. Thanks davemonkey for suggesting the plantfinder that is a great tool. Anyway here are some pics of the plants I put in




























And then some moss that I found.. If you know anything about these plants I'd love to know. So far they're doing great


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Now what are the names of these plants?


----------



## l33tgeist (May 8, 2011)

I'm not botanist, but if you just grabbed those out of your backyard, my best guesses would be, from top to bottom, chickweed, ragweed, and purslane, I assume they're not doing too well now (2 weeks later). Any word?


----------

